# Kyokoshin, Mas Oyama, takedowns



## Zero (Feb 2, 2009)

Apologies if this question has been covered but I couldn't find it.

For those who train in or have experience with Kyokoshin, is there a component dedicated at all to take-downs, sweeps, chokes etc?  I don't mean just in the kata but in sparring training also and training for fights.  I know kyokoshin tournaments are stand up affairs but was wondering, as Mas Oyama had quite a bit of exposure to judo, if this was ever transalted into the curriculum of training in kyokoshin.

I was curious if in kyokoshin there is any training in flips or throws or break falls etc?


----------



## jarrod (Feb 2, 2009)

from what i know, it's pretty minimal.  there is a derivative of kyokushin called enshin which which incorporates some basic grappling, since the founder was also a BB in judo.  this is the style that hosts the sabaki challenge every year.

jf


----------



## Martin h (Feb 3, 2009)

There are no throws or even sweeps it the official grading system for kyokushin.
That does not mean that there are none, as the grading system is only the bare minimum, not the total, of kyokushin. But it does mean that it is up to the individual dojo how much it is practiced.
I have been taught a lot of throws in kyokushin, and breakfalls has at time been part of the warmup routine in class. Other have trained years without being taught any.
Sweeps are much more commonly seen as they are allowd under normal knockdown karate rules.


----------



## searcher (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is the deal kids, the Enshin, Kyokushin, Shidokan, etc. guys I have fought with in their respective groups, allow you to throw and perform takedowns, but little or no groundfighting.


As far as a section in their curriculum that teaches it, I don't know for sure.   Most of those fighters have good ashi-waza and a few can perform hip throws, but they rarely use any other throws or sweeps.


----------



## Mark77 (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone know kyokushin-kan? I think they study ground fighting, grappling and, also, face punches.

www.budokaratehouse.com


----------



## jim777 (Feb 6, 2009)

You can trust Martin's response on Kyokushin. I know there are no throws or sweeps in Seido Juku.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Mar 23, 2009)

In Kyokushin itself there's only some basic standing grappling, however there are a few organisations like the Kyokushin Budokai which try to combine Judo and other styles with Kyokushin karate.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 24, 2009)

When I trained in what amounts to a Kyokushin derivative karate style (instructors were 4th degree black belts, but had left the organization and based their teaching off their Kyokushin training) we did practice a couple sweeps, and there is one takedown that was in the main curriculum we were taught, but I don't remember the name of the technique: one hand behind the head, one lifting the opponent's outstretched arm and then rotating both arms while maintaining the tension in the circular movement from the end of Sanchin kata.  We also occasionally practiced some kick catches and takedowns.  But there was also a Small Circle Jiu-Jitsu class that a number of the students participated in and we incorporated the throws, sweeps and takedowns into our sparring as well, and we did practice some of the Sabaki parrying, side-stepping and take downs of Enshin Karate too.


----------



## Martin h (Mar 29, 2009)

blindsage said:


> but I don't remember the name of the technique: one hand behind the head, one lifting the opponent's outstretched arm and then rotating both arms while maintaining the tension in the circular movement from the end of Sanchin kata. .



Thats a makikomi nage.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, thank you.  I looked it up this weekend, but forgot to come on and post it.  Makikomi nage is the main takedown from Kyokushin that I was taught.


----------

